# Carl Williams reported as bashed to death



## roland (19 April 2010)

From the Age: http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/carl-williams-dies-in-prison-20100419-soab.html




> Homicide squad detectives have driven to Barwon Prison to take control of the investigation into the death of notorious underworld identity Carl Williams.
> 
> Williams died after he was attacked by fellow inmates in the prison early this afternoon.




Can't say that I'm saddened with the news.


----------



## explod (19 April 2010)

roland said:


> From the Age: http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/carl-williams-dies-in-prison-20100419-soab.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not surprised, an overgrown kid in presence, who always stuck his jaw out.  No death to me is good though, "violence begets violence" and is abhorent.  You can be tough on the street but not in the pen, they cut them all to equals (the inmates that is)


----------



## moXJO (19 April 2010)

roland said:


> From the Age: http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/carl-williams-dies-in-prison-20100419-soab.html




I'll wait till it comes out on dvd.


----------



## Calliope (19 April 2010)

Perhaps the Royal Commission could ask Ms Nixon why the Victorian Police paid Carl Williams' daughter's private school fees.



> Meanwhile, it was revealed today by the Herald Sun that police paid the private school fees for Williams' daughter.
> 
> The $8000 payment was made by Victoria Police command for Williams' child to attend a top private school.
> 
> ...




http://www.news.com.au/national/gan...-prison-victoria/story-e6frfkvr-1225855556790


----------



## nunthewiser (19 April 2010)

Does that make them carl william eccies collecters items now ?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 April 2010)

His little girl must be devastated by the death of her father. 

gg


----------



## bunyip (19 April 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> His little girl must be devastated by the death of her father.
> 
> gg




Quite likely - just like the families of the victims of Williams would have been devastated by the loss of their loved ones. These idiots never seem to think of the grief they cause to other people.

Williams got what he deserved. Good riddance to him - we're fortunate to be rid of another oxygen thief - he's one less piece of vermin to waste taxpayers money on.


----------



## Julia (19 April 2010)

It doesn't say much for the level of 'maximum security' in which he was supposed to be housed.  Fairly obviously he'd be the target of many people.

I agree with Explod:  another death, more violence, only exacerbates the whole sordid scene in which these characters existed.


----------



## newbie trader (19 April 2010)

Channel 9 just ran some 1hr show about Carl, instead of playing the new 'The Mentalist' episode...not happy...

Yeah Julia wasn't he kept in his cell 23hrs a day?


----------



## son of baglimit (19 April 2010)

i was hoping ASF posters would be above posting in this thread, but slowly it grows, and yes im adding to it.

cupla things - the payment for school is fairly obvious - saved a mountain of time & money from the cases he assisted with. the school being attended is very well known to anyone living in vicinity. the little girl is told daddy is on holidays. and business continues as usual. no surprise there.


----------



## Tink (20 April 2010)

Julia said:


> It doesn't say much for the level of 'maximum security' in which he was supposed to be housed.  Fairly obviously he'd be the target of many people.
> 
> I agree with Explod:  another death, more violence, only exacerbates the whole sordid scene in which these characters existed.




Yep thought the same thing Julia


----------



## Calliope (20 April 2010)

son of baglimit said:


> i was hoping ASF posters would be above posting in this thread, but slowly it grows, and yes im adding to it.




There is a fascination about evil that is irresistible, whether in real life or on film. Remember Pulp Fiction and the Godfather. They were block busters. There are many who find serial killers like Ted Bundy fascinating, and I guess even evil characters like the " Bodies in the Barrel" murderers have their devotees.

If you are on a crusade to put people on the right track, you will have your work cut out.


----------



## Agentm (20 April 2010)

bunyip said:


> Quite likely - just like the families of the victims of Williams would have been devastated by the loss of their loved ones. These idiots never seem to think of the grief they cause to other people.
> 
> Williams got what he deserved. Good riddance to him - we're fortunate to be rid of another oxygen thief - he's one less piece of vermin to waste taxpayers money on.




wow, how to judge a victims family grief between one human to another?

i have to say its indeed fortunate we can have opinions that demonstrate disregard for human life. and i dare say judging by your comments the compassion you show for the  people carl took the lives away from had impeccable credentials and were pillars of society..

i never knew a callous cold blooded murder in prison would be seen as justice served!

can you define for me which inmates in barwon are on the "its ok to get snuffed" list and which ones there should be protected and serve their sentences?

just curious here..


----------



## Calliope (20 April 2010)

Agentm said:


> can you define for me which inmates in barwon are on the "its ok to get snuffed" list and which ones there should be protected and serve their sentences?




Natural selection will take care of that.


----------



## Mofra (20 April 2010)

bunyip said:


> Williams got what he deserved. Good riddance to him - we're fortunate to be rid of another oxygen thief - he's one less piece of vermin to waste taxpayers money on.



You don't think he should have been kept alive so, over time, we can coerce him into revealing more of the information he knows?

He may be a total scumbag, but we have lost alot of potential information with his passing.


----------



## Calliope (20 April 2010)

As female impersonator Graig Russell said; 

We should only speak good of the dead.

He's dead.

Good.


----------



## bunyip (20 April 2010)

Agentm said:


> wow, how to judge a victims family grief between one human to another?
> 
> i have to say its indeed fortunate we can have opinions that demonstrate disregard for human life. and i dare say judging by your comments the compassion you show for the  people carl took the lives away from had impeccable credentials and were pillars of society..
> 
> ...




I've made no comment and passed no judgement on the credentials of Williams' victims or their families, or whether they were pillars of society. I've simply said that the families of his victims would have been devastated by the loss of their loved ones, just as Williams' daughter is no doubt devastated by the loss of her father.
One of Williams' victims was shot dead in front of his children at a football match. You can decide for yourself is this event would have been devastating to those children.

Don't ask me which Barwon inmates are on a hit list and which ones should be protected. Direct your questions to the prison if you're so curious.

I daresay that official prison policy is to protect all prisoners. That would be much easier said than done though, particularly with someone like Williams who would have plenty of enemies inside prison. About the only way to give him absolute protection would be to keep him totally isolated from all other prisoners 24/7.....I doubt if the prison would consider it practical to do so.


----------



## Bolle (20 April 2010)

Calliope said:


> As female impersonator Graig Russell said;
> 
> We should only speak good of the dead.
> 
> ...




that's awesome.  i'm not in favour of the method of course, but there are some people the world would be better without.  the end doesn't justify the means, but at the same time, i'm not going to shed any tears.  I didn't wish him dead, but didn't see any hope for rehabilitation either.  Sad for his family,  but he made his bed...

Or as the Americans say, "You shot it, Tarzan, you eat it."


----------



## bunyip (20 April 2010)

Mofra said:


> You don't think he should have been kept alive so, over time, we can coerce him into revealing more of the information he knows?
> 
> He may be a total scumbag, but we have lost alot of potential information with his passing.




Perhaps so. And that may well have been the intention of the prison - to keep him alive so that more information could be extracted from him.

I imagine though that it'd be pretty difficult to keep someone like Williams out of harms way, unless he was locked up by himself without any contact whatsoever with other prisoners.
Violent, hated prisoners are always going to be a target for other prisoners.
The Yorkshire Ripper, Peter Sutcliffe, has been beaten within an inch of his life a couple of times in prison. The prison authorities have offered to protect him by keeping him completely isolated from other prisoners - an offer that Sutcliffe has repeatedly refused.
If Barwon prison had offered to keep Williams isolated from other prisoners, I reckon that he too would have refused the offer.


----------



## trainspotter (20 April 2010)

Will be interesting to find out what the defence will be for the perpetrator of this henious act? "I was watching TV and saw that the Vic Police had paid his daughters school fees of $8,000 so I reckon he was a dog and had snitched to the cops" .......... Ooopsies ! OR "I bought some gear off him 5 years ago and I didn't get high, so I smacked him" ... the mind boggles !


----------



## bunyip (20 April 2010)

Calliope said:


> As female impersonator Graig Russell said;
> 
> We should only speak good of the dead.
> 
> ...




LOL....That sums up Carl Williams to a tee. He's dead. Good.


----------



## steptoe88 (20 April 2010)

these people are not going to be rehabilitated in prison they get 35 years for murder etc, the best course of actiion would be a needle and thanks for coming, low cost, no long term management, he pleaded guilty, so why waste our taxpayers money housing him feeding him and giving him comfort? he and all the others like him should just be humanely put to sleep, and just maybe it might deter one person from going down the same road, these people are not heroes, not to be looked up to, not to be worshipped, they are killers, drug dealers, criminals, if theres nothing to deter them they will just continue to spread, wipe them all away.


----------



## bunyip (20 April 2010)

Julia said:


> It doesn't say much for the level of 'maximum security' in which he was supposed to be housed.  Fairly obviously he'd be the target of many people.




Julia 

My understanding of  the term 'maximum security' is that it refers to the level of difficulty that would be involved in escaping from custody.
As far as I know, it's not a reference to the degree of safety for inmates.


----------



## Julia (20 April 2010)

bunyip said:


> Julia
> 
> My understanding of  the term 'maximum security' is that it refers to the level of difficulty that would be involved in escaping from custody.
> As far as I know, it's not a reference to the degree of safety for inmates.



OK.  I'd thought, though, that given how many people would have wanted to wipe out Mr Williams, he'd have been watched very carefully.  I suppose it's impossible to watch anyone 24 hours a day.  Prison staff apparently have said that he'd shared a common area with two other inmates for some time with no previous sign of dissension between them.


----------



## Miner (20 April 2010)

Any death is an unfortunate one.

A murder is always a murder - no matter who justifies it. 

The murder by Carl Williams to his victims no matter even if they belonged to ganglord was crime and punishable.

Similarly the murder of Carl Williams is punishable under same context - no matter who did that and why. 

If one sees  any similarity between Godfather and Under Belly movies;  recent Mafia murders within Moran Family, Police Connection it raises suspicion  of having hush hush :

*Has police deliberately planned him to be killed by another in mate because Carl knew too much ? *Do not  have to go too far : 

Look at  Jack Ruby's  killing of Leigh Oswald after Kennedy murder. 
Look at the killing of Indira Gandhy's assasinator (her own body guard) by other security men (Indian Ex PM) 

Was Carl duped by police to get his confession and then ditch him considering no one will be sympathetic to a killer any way ? I would  suspect his own lawyer to be under some sort of bribery arrangement. Everything happens in a corrupt society.

If there was a video why they waited until Carl got killed ?

If he was sensitive to get information why he was left with other people ?

Christine Dixon should be  laughing as the focus of her problem from fire incidence will be moved to Carl Williams murder and in the event she would get a jail free card. Police (and admin) will now try to protect her from her lack of farsightness as a commissioner and hence no action for fire incidence.


----------



## chode84 (20 April 2010)

Steptoe,

Are you saying we should reintroduce the death penalty? Our judicial system is far from 100% accurate so on that basis alone it would be wrong to have the death penalty. While I don't really care that Williams was murdered I don't think the death penalty has a place in any civilised society.


----------



## nevieboy (20 April 2010)

Berore Carl Williams died, he had invented a new rowing
machine because he said exercise bikes did his head in!!!


----------



## awg (20 April 2010)

His killer was probably a lifer.

knocking Williams would be worth a quid to your family outside if there was a contract on him.

whats with the BS of "cant release the name of the killer"

surely not underage, if he had been locked up "happily with Williams for some time"

or maybe just a psycho losing his temper


----------



## steptoe88 (20 April 2010)

chode84 said:


> Steptoe,
> 
> Are you saying we should reintroduce the death penalty? Our judicial system is far from 100% accurate so on that basis alone it would be wrong to have the death penalty. While I don't really care that Williams was murdered I don't think the death penalty has a place in any civilised society.




Williams confessed to 4 murders, he wasnt pleading innocence but guilt, he took 4 lives so losing his own shouldnt be a problem, in cases like this yes I advocate the death penalty, a needle in the arm would have been much quicker cheaper and lass painfull for everyone concerned, I beleive that in China crimes a lot less than his crimes get you a bullet in the head, your family not only pays for the bullet but has to remove your body and clean up aftwards, this might seem barbaric but with their population they dont cater for lifers.


----------



## Knobby22 (20 April 2010)

steptoe88 said:


> Williams confessed to 4 murders, he wasnt pleading innocence but guilt, he took 4 lives so losing his own shouldnt be a problem, in cases like this yes I advocate the death penalty, a needle in the arm would have been much quicker cheaper and lass painfull for everyone concerned, I beleive that in China crimes a lot less than his crimes get you a bullet in the head, your family not only pays for the bullet but has to remove your body and clean up aftwards, this might seem barbaric but with their population they dont cater for lifers.




Yea, good idea.
Let's look to China to work out our human rights.


----------



## Atlas79 (20 April 2010)

chode84 said:


> Steptoe,
> 
> Are you saying we should reintroduce the death penalty? Our judicial system is far from 100% accurate so on that basis alone it would be wrong to have the death penalty. While I don't really care that Williams was murdered I don't think the death penalty has a place in any civilised society.




Imo it does for extreme cases which are "beyond UNreasonable doubt". Ie, where the evidence is so overwhelming that someone has committed the worst kind of crime that denial of it is simply not even hypothetically possible. (Serial killers, terrorists, etc.) I don't see what good incurable biological psychopaths do for society behind bars or in freedom.


----------



## chode84 (20 April 2010)

The only flaw with your logic (people who plead guilty to such crimes as Williams should get a lethal injection) is that no one would plead guilty! 

Aside from that, I believe there is a strong possibility that someone innocent may one day be executed if it were in place here. See the case of Cameron Willingham in the US;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-cMpKfDPHg

Atlas 79, I understand what you're saying but I still don't think anyone has the right to take someone elses life. Id rather see that person locked up for life in some hellhole. Take a look around the world to see which countries have the death penalty and you probably wouldn't want to reside in any of them. 

Anyone who thinks the death penalty is a deterrent is an idiot (not saying that you think this Atlas).


----------



## gooner (20 April 2010)

Atlas79 said:


> Imo it does for extreme cases which are "beyond UNreasonable doubt". Ie, where the evidence is so overwhelming that someone has committed the worst kind of crime that denial of it is simply not even hypothetically possible. (Serial killers, terrorists, etc.) I don't see what good incurable biological psychopaths do for society behind bars or in freedom.




What happened to "Thou shalt not kill"??


----------



## gooner (20 April 2010)

awg said:


> His killer was probably a lifer.
> 
> knocking Williams would be worth a quid to your family outside if there was a contract on him.
> 
> ...




AWG

Accused is probably being tried for something else at the moment and thus that trial would be prejudiced if his name was released.


----------



## bunyip (20 April 2010)

gooner said:


> What happened to "Thou shalt not kill"??




Ah yes, _'thou shalt not kill'_ - a well known quotation from the bible.... as is _'an eye for an eye'._


----------



## bunyip (20 April 2010)

chode84 said:


> Take a look around the world to see which countries have the death penalty and you probably wouldn't want to reside in any of them.
> 
> Anyone who thinks the death penalty is a deterrent is an idiot (not saying that you think this Atlas).




The US executed the Oklahoma bomber Timothy McVeigh. I could think of worse places to live than the US of A, although it wouldn't be my first choice.
The death penalty sure did deter McVeigh from further crimes.

The death penalty is never going to deter everyone who's hell bent on committing a horrific crime. But it would be purely guesswork to claim that it's no deterrent at all.
If I was a drug trafficker, I'd think twice about operating from a country like Singapore that hangs drug traffickers. It's no coincidence that Singapore has a low incidence of drug related crimes.

Don't assume that people are idiots if they see things differently to you.


----------



## Atlas79 (20 April 2010)

gooner said:


> What happened to "Thou shalt not kill"??




And why are you asking me this question?


----------



## Atlas79 (20 April 2010)

chode84 said:


> Atlas 79, I understand what you're saying but I still don't think anyone has the right to take someone elses life. Id rather see that person locked up for life in some hellhole. Take a look around the world to see which countries have the death penalty and you probably wouldn't want to reside in any of them.
> 
> Anyone who thinks the death penalty is a deterrent is an idiot (not saying that you think this Atlas).




My idea is definitely impractical - it's just what I'd do if I were dictator. I agree with those who say such things as a death penalty would have to be brought about with EXTREME caution. I also believe victims of violent criminals (which includes their surviving families) should have more weight in such a discussion. In my dictatorship, they would perhaps get a say in the trial, whether or not they wished the death penalty sought (in a case of guilt beyond UNreasonable doubt.)

But to be devil's advocate, I don't know what Carl Williams's total victim count actually is, so let's take Martin Bryant. If society did to him one 35th of what he did to society, could not that society be described as merciful?


----------



## Atlas79 (20 April 2010)

On your point about deterrants too, I'd beg to differ. Vlad the Impalor showed how his take on the death penalty could reduce crime almost to nil. There's a famous story about how he left a golden cup (or something similar) in a street overnight. No one had the chutzpah to steal it, cause they knew they'd get skewered if Vlad so much as _suspected_ them. 

There were no Carl Williamses in Vlad's day


----------



## nulla nulla (20 April 2010)

bunyip said:


> Julia
> 
> My understanding of  the term 'maximum security' is that it refers to the level of difficulty that would be involved in escaping from custody.
> As far as I know, it's not a reference to the degree of safety for inmates.




Maximum security is also used to protect prisoners who would be at risk if they were to mingle with the general prison population.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 April 2010)

It is possible that he fell over, having slipped on some spilt porridge, hitting his head on the exercise bike.

Lets wait for the coroner's report before jumping to conclusions.

gg


----------



## trainspotter (20 April 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> It is possible that he fell over, having slipped on some spilt porridge, hitting his head on the exercise bike.
> 
> Lets wait for the coroner's report before jumping to conclusions.
> 
> gg




Obviously ! As there is no video/security footage of aforementioned "tragedy" then I guess the cleaners will take the blame for not performing their duties and providing an unsafe workplace for these poor unfortunate souls to cohabitate in. The manufacturer of the exercise bike was unavailable for comment.


----------



## awg (20 April 2010)

gooner said:


> AWG
> 
> Accused is probably being tried for something else at the moment and thus that trial would be prejudiced if his name was released.





that would be right, didnt stop one of the TV stations naming him, 

didnt pay much attention, but they said he was a prisoner with a history of extreme violence and then named him, may have been charles thomas jonhson?

no-one I ever heard of

sounds like lots of people had reasons to want him dead


----------



## Julia (20 April 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> Maximum security is also used to protect prisoners who would be at risk if they were to mingle with the general prison population.




Thanks, Nulla.  That's what I thought.


----------



## GumbyLearner (20 April 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> It is possible that he fell over, having slipped on some spilt porridge, hitting his head on the exercise bike.
> 
> Lets wait for the coroner's report before jumping to conclusions.
> 
> gg




The bloke would probably still be alive if he had worn a helmet GG. He might have had a broken back or a busted pelvis etc... 

I agree let's wait for the official report.


----------



## TheBigSponge (21 April 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> The bloke would probably still be alive if he had worn a helmet GG. He might have had a broken back or a busted pelvis etc...
> 
> I agree let's wait for the official report.




Did not need a helmut. I helped him and he is alive


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 April 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> The bloke would probably still be alive if he had worn a helmet GG. He might have had a broken back or a busted pelvis etc...
> 
> I agree let's wait for the official report.




An excellent point GL. Perhaps all the unused bicycle helmets littering garages and gullies about Australia could be donated to the exercise and weights' areas of our Correction Centres. 

I would be interested to know if any porridge had been spilt prior to the incident. The floors in max are notoriously slippery. There is more to come out from the ICAC investigation. 

But let us not pr-empt the official report. I am off to the barber this morning for a 2, as I may attend either the wake or the celebrations planned.

Let us hope nobody else slips over and bangs their noggin this week. 

And its only Wednesday.

gg 

gg


----------



## brianwh (21 April 2010)

While not usually a fan of what Andrew Bolt writes, I thought his piece in today's Herald-Sun was outstanding. Anyone interested can find it online at breakfastpolitics.com.


----------



## Calliope (21 April 2010)

brianwh said:


> While not usually a fan of what Andrew Bolt writes, I thought his piece in today's Herald-Sun was outstanding. Anyone interested can find it online at breakfastpolitics.com.




Here is the link. It should be compulsory reading for a bit of perspective.

http://blogs.news.com.au/heraldsun/...sun/comments/column_show_his_pretty_face_now/


----------



## GumbyLearner (22 April 2010)

Calliope said:


> Here is the link. It should be compulsory reading for a bit of perspective.
> 
> http://blogs.news.com.au/heraldsun/...sun/comments/column_show_his_pretty_face_now/




Thanks for the link Calliope. Great read that shows the current shift from truth to the idea of consumable fiction. From acceptable money spinning prime-time brutality to the humane management of image by officialdom. 

I wish some great media intellectuals like Neil Postman were alive today to give a full critique of this nouveau criminal "battler"  genre.

Also, interesting that he includes a photo of Mad Dog Morgan at the beginning of his piece. Weirdly enough the coppers of that era also made a tobacco pouch out of his scrotum.

Sometimes it is hard to know who is telling porkies.

You can read it here on dinkumaussies.com

http://www.dinkumaussies.com/BUSHRANGERS/Daniel Morgan - Mad Dog Morgan.htm


----------



## Chris45 (22 April 2010)

Thanks brianwh and Calliope, and well said Andrew Bolt!

I empathize with the idealistic young police cadets who join the force and are prepared to put their lives on the line to try and make a difference for the rest of us, only to be spat on and sworn at by the trash who idolize scum like Williams and his kind. They get little or no appreciation from most of us yet they’re the first ones we turn to when we need help.

The government makes their jobs difficult in the extreme with all of the restrictions and red tape imposed on them and our disgusting tabloid media continually undermine them by crucifying them every time they make the slightest mistake. It’s a wonder we have a police force at all.

I’m glad Williams is dead and good riddance to the Moran family as well. The odour in Hell must be pretty bad at the moment with all of that scum being burnt.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 April 2010)

I still reckon it was an accident and he slipped.

gg


----------



## Chris45 (22 April 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I still reckon it was an accident and he slipped.



Quite possibly so. Like porridge, scum is pretty slippery stuff and there must be a lot of it there in Barwon Prison. Bags of it in fact!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 April 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I still reckon it was an accident and he slipped.
> 
> gg






Chris45 said:


> Quite possibly so. Like porridge, scum is pretty slippery stuff and there must be a lot of it there in Barwon Prison. Bags of it in fact!




Unless the floor about the table is swabbed for porridge, I fear another grave miscarriage of justice in Victoria.

Where are the Human Rights darlings when they are needed?

gg


----------



## IFocus (25 April 2010)

Miner said:


> Any death is an unfortunate one.
> 
> A murder is always a murder - no matter who justifies it.
> 
> ...




Nice post as always Miner worked in prisons (WA) as an apprentice nothing happens as an accident.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 April 2010)

IFocus said:


> Nice post as always Miner worked in prisons (WA) as an apprentice nothing happens as an accident.




The fact remains that nobody on the Prison staff saw the incident.

CCTV evidence like DNA is increasingly under scrutiny.

The fellow who appeared in court had the following to say about the incident.



> " Nuh "




The third inmate was on the telephone.

I think people are jumping to too many conclusions too quickly.

There could be a very simple , innocent explanation for Mr.Williams' demise.

After tripping on the porridge and hitting his head on the exercise bike frame, he could have gone to his cell with a headache, taken a bex and just passed away.

gg


----------



## son of baglimit (25 April 2010)

the latest doing the rounds in the local area (north west suburbs) - carl is alive and well, living under a new identity, having spent months undergoing all sorts of physical changes, but living in the local area. all cos of the info carl had on all levels of law & order.

conspiracy theorists are having a field day.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 April 2010)

son of baglimit said:


> the latest doing the rounds in the local area (north west suburbs) - carl is alive and well, living under a new identity, having spent months undergoing all sorts of physical changes, but living in the local area. all cos of the info carl had on all levels of law & order.
> 
> conspiracy theorists are having a field day.




I must admit that is the considered opinion from some ex Melbourne insiders, at the Ross Island Hotel, here in Townsville.

Life is full of surprises.

gg


----------



## Chris45 (26 April 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> After tripping on the porridge and hitting his head on the exercise bike frame, he could have gone to his cell with a headache, taken a bex and just passed away.gg



 He didn't take his Bex with a nice cup of tea. It's deadly if you forget one of the vital three components.


----------



## nunthewiser (26 April 2010)

*



A 'maggot' killed Carl Williams: Roberta

Click to expand...


* 


Seems you guys are jumping to conclusions.

Looks like just another case of unsanitory living conditions to me.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 April 2010)

From Newscorp today.

http://www.news.com.au/national/car...gives-permission/story-e6frfkvr-1225858329951




> Carl Williams' ex-wife Roberta gives permission for his brain to be studied by scientists




The Entymologists and Electronmicrobiologists will be queuing up to magnify what must be a very small piece of grey matter.

gg


----------



## Solly (26 April 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> From Newscorp today.
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/national/car...gives-permission/story-e6frfkvr-1225858329951
> 
> ...




gg,  ACP reports that Carl was an avid reader of Zoo Weekly. I wonder if they will isolate that part of the grey matter that finds that publication compelling. I know I get special consideration from the tradies who are doing the reno on the holiday shack on Tedder when I supply a few back issues of Zoo at smoko.

And with the risk of receiving a 2nd infraction from Lady Penelope today and possibly one from Joe, here is the ACP link, with the added bonus of Roberta in a swimsuit.

http://www.zooweekly.com.au/girls/galleries/roberta-williams-poses-for-zoo.htm

Also will you be streaming video from the wake with your gPhone ?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 April 2010)

Solly said:


> gg,  ACP reports that Carl was an avid reader of Zoo Weekly. I wonder if they will isolate that part of the grey matter that finds that publication compelling. I know I get special consideration from the tradies who are doing the reno on the holiday shack on Tedder when I supply a few back issues of Zoo at smoko.
> 
> And with the risk of receiving a 2nd infraction from Lady Penelope today and possibly one from Joe, here is the ACP link, with the added bonus of Roberta in a swimsuit.
> 
> ...




lol

I did click on it, you basterd as we say in the movies, not a pwetty sight.

I will, as luck would have it, be in Melbourne on Friday on my way to Thailand to check on CVN and Kazakhstan to seek some projects in which to utilise some of my cash that is not in our present precarious market. I have packed a red shirt in case the mob triumph against the usual brutal suspects. 

I have never been out of the airport in Thailand, I do hope I am left alone to make money, revere the king and enjoy the food. What else does one do in Thailand?

As to poor Carl RIP. I have offered to help from a distance, as being so close to so many mourners may be unsafe to not only psychological well being, but physical as well. I gather no extra pall bearers will be at the foot of the coffin even though his brain is being removed for science. Its weight is not deemed sufficient to cause an imbalance and tragic drama via slippage..

I may only be able to communicate intermittently for a few weeks.

gg


----------



## Solly (26 April 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> lol
> 
> I did click on it, you basterd as we say in the movies, not a pwetty sight.
> 
> ...




gg, have a safe trip mate, Suvarnabhumi (BKK) is much safer and more secure than the old Don Mueang International. But I'd still make sure that you ziplock & Secure Wrap your boogie board.. 

Make sure you've got international roaming set on your gPhone, although roaming to Analogue in some jurisdictions will definitely be problematic. Pack a dipole quarter wave ground plane antenna just in case :


----------



## Atlas79 (30 April 2010)

Miner said:


> Any death is an unfortunate one.




Please watch the following video and tell me if you still stand by this statement. (Content warning.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-l7aJ12LOI


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (30 April 2010)

Ah, isn't that nice that members of the public are paying their respects to one of Melbourne's famous sons. I was disappointed when Steve Irwin's family didn't agree to a state funeral, but really think that Roberta should have pushed for one here.


http://www.news.com.au/national/und...to-say-in-eulogy/story-e6frfkvr-1225860446349




> A 26-year-old Doncaster man and his friend said they had turned up pay their respects.
> 
> “He came from nothing to become someone. He was a normal guy. He came from Broadmeadows and didn’t take s--- from anyone,” the 26-year-old, who did not want to be named, said.





Oh...and it looks like he did take s--- from somebody in the end.


----------



## Tink (1 May 2010)

I think thats sad to see someone idolizing a criminal like that. 

I am sure that Underbelly show would have had alot to do with it.

That Roberta annoys me.

Lets hope this is the last of this.


----------

